# What to wear Cubbing?



## jumpingkatey (6 October 2008)

I am going on my 1st hunt of the season on Monday.
Can you wear a black jacket?


----------



## k9h (6 October 2008)

Technically you should wear a hacking jacket with shirt &amp; tie. Though ring the seceratry to confirm.


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (7 October 2008)

Echo K9h, hacking jacket, shirt and tie is correct, beige jods, but sometimes they are not strict!


----------



## Binkybex (7 October 2008)

I have always worn a black jacket to go cubbing. OK so its not correct, but I don't have oodles of spare cash to go off buying a hacking jacket as well. I wouldn't worry too much about it especially as the P2P lads will push the rules as far as they can go (hat silks with stars and bobbles, I'm sure that is not correct!)


----------



## JenniferB (20 October 2008)

Yay I was one of those P2P lads on Saturday!  Ok so I'm a girly but as for stretching dress rules I was really pushing it - breeches more brown than beige, no collar on and a waterproof jacket.  And didn't wear my nice boots (not riding a lunatic pointer in my showjumping boots - guaranteed to scrape them to hell), AND I had a GPA hat on.  Don't worry all you purists, if I get the ride for the opening meet I'll scrub up properly, promise...


----------



## combat_claire (20 October 2008)

On saturday I wore jeans, wellies, a checked shirt with the sleeves rolled up and no hat at all...

I don't advise this unless you are on foot as it tends to raise the master's blood pressure!!


----------

